# Need a lot of help



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

I just had to recopy my tivo. First i need help to get serial bash. I tried in my rc.sysinit /bin/bash </dev/ttyS3 &> /dev/ttyS3 & and /bin/bash </dev/ttyS2... ttyS1.
Nothing seems to work. I have a standalone series 2 tivo. all i need to do is get a bash on seral. Also it may be possible that the seral connector


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Create a test.conf file in root with

```
#!/bin/bash
export PATH=/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/busybox
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
```
in it. Adjust the PATH as needed for your setup if you have tivotools installed in a different dir than busybox.


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

well right now i have nothing installed. all i did so far was copy the orig and dd the hacked vmlinux over. also how is this different then being in the rc.sysinit ir rc.sysinit.author file?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

For bare bash all you need is a kill'd kernel in place. Calling bash from test.conf as opposed to rc.sysinit or rc.sysinit.author basically just brings it up almost immediately when the tivo is booting up. It's a good thing to have in place if you screw something up down the line and want to get bash up before tivoapp is loaded. It's kept me from having to pull the drive a few times so far.


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

So it is eather my cable or my kernel?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

No idea. Do you get any output from the serial console?? If so, then post it. Do you have

```
dsscon=true console=2,115200
```
 in your bootpage??


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

ya that was the problm. the boot cd i had was bad and did not have bootpage so i thought it would work anyways. but i got a new disk and it is working. Now the fun part. getting the wireless drivers over and everything else! all nighter for me


----------

